# ?

## story077

,    !   ,    ,     ?

 !

----------

,    .    ,    ,     . 
    -      (  ).
     -     (    ).
     -   (   ,     ).

,   -   . ,        (,     ). 

   .

----------


## story077

> ,    .    ,    ,     . 
>     -      (  ).
>      -     (    ).
>      -   (   ,     ).
> 
> ,   -   . ,        (,     ). 
> 
>    .


   ,         ! 
  ,       ,  , ?  :Smilie:

----------

*story077*,      .        .

----------


## story077

> *story077*,      .        .


, !   ,   .

----------


## LP

.       :yes:

----------

> ,    !   ,    ,     ?
> 
>  !


       ,             ,

----------

:Wink:   ,     -    -            ,          ,              ...    ,          :Cool:

----------


## icc-osmachkina

-     .       ,                  .          (   )

----------


## alexstrel

> -     .       ,                  .          (   )


    .   ,     ,       ,    .

----------


## icc-osmachkina

.                      .                 .           .               ,          .     !!!!     -    .         ,                  .             ( ,  )                 .

----------


## alexstrel

> .                      .                 .           .               ,          .     !!!!     -    .         ,                  .             ( ,  )                 .


-    .
     .      ,         .

----------


## icc-osmachkina

.      , ,      .

----------


## PARASOLKA

,       . ,       -   *Vtsconsult* .         ,      .

----------

